# WinchesterGirl30....mare getting close



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 16, 2015)

Some one help me out a bit? My girl is currently at 341 days, which for a mini is a bit over normal right? Is she getting close to foaling? I have been waiting for weeks. My mom just sent me these this afternoon. What's everyone's best guess? Her vulva looks like it's getting relaxed to me?


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

Vulva relaxing and she's looking very good. Baby not lined up yet, so make sire she has good outside time to do some good rolling to line that little one up! She's doing great! Watch for rolling, personality changes or odd behaviors from her 'norm' as many times just subtle personality changes are all they show as they move to foaling. Keep us posted with pictures and what you 'see'!!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 17, 2015)

My barn is set up so they are free to in and out and they please so she has lots of time outside! I'm going home this weekend so hopefully she has the little one while I'm home! Thanks guys!


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2015)

Sounds perfect! We'll pray she foals while you're home, but unless something has changed, I don't think it will be this weekend, but I'm happy to be proven wrong! LOL


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow sorry I didn't know every one would get mad about it...I figured asking the same thing on another thread would make people more upset. I didn't want an on going thread just a quick opinion to see if I was on the right track sorry to upset people over that.


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm not upset, we just want to be able to give you opinions on your special mare, so the messages you get will just be for your girl. I hope you post a new thread for her, so we can watch her and help give information for just you!!!

I'm not the least bit upset, just want to help you and your girl, so messages don't get confusing to everyone.

I'll be looking for your special thread, as she was getting pretty close, and that's exciting!!!

And we're happy to answer the 'same' question for each special girl.


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2015)

I've stated this thread for her and posted the pictures. Some new pictures would be great! Take both down at her level... one from the back looking forward down her sides, and one a full on side shot. This will help us see how baby is riding, and when it begins making the final repositioning. If you can get a picture of her elongation, that will also help. That way we won't confuse your special girl with any other, and hopefully we can get a good guess on when she's so close you shouldn't leave her unattended.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 19, 2015)

She looks wonderful, any updates?


----------



## Kim P (Apr 20, 2015)

She looks like you should have a baby really soon!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2015)

Me too I think she looks great . How is she today ? A couple of good rolls will help to get baby lined up .


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 20, 2015)

Any news on your little mare ?


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes, please let us know how she's doing!!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 21, 2015)

Pics taken Sunday afternoon. No current ones as I'm not home till Friday.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry this should have been second one


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh, good! Baby poking out wide, which gives you time. Just perfect!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well again that was 3 days ago I haven't got picture up dates since I was home Sunday.


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2015)

Have them let you know if she goes slab-sided, but thinking you have a respite.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 21, 2015)

Clear skies and sunny in the picture, very jealous


----------



## Kim P (Apr 22, 2015)

So poking out on both sides means we have to wait until she becomes slab sided. Then the baby lines up in the middle. About how long after slab sided until she lines up? She is definitely wide. She may topple over when she gets slab sided. Lol


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol kim


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2015)

Becoming 'slab-sided' shows that baby has lined up spine-to-spine with momma, so is in position. Sometimes at this point, momma doesn't even look pregnant from the back. But then look with a full side view of momma, and look for her baby bulge to be slightly "forward-of-center". At that point, baby has lined up for birth.

Then, we look for vulva color changes, or if you're using the test strips, we're looking for a drop of pH, or waxing, and a variety of personality changes.

I wish I could predict exactly how long after this happens that baby will be born, but momma is in control at that point, and we wait.......impatiently!

Once these changes happen though, it is very important to watch as closely as you can. They can foal when your going for a cup of coffee or a bathroom break. So, be as attentive as you can, because we just never know WHICH mare will need our help to bring her baby safely to the ground.

Praying for an easy and uneventful foaling for you!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh goodness! I was just useless for Patty! I thought slab sided was when the baby was laying mostly on one side and just poking out really bad on that side! That is what it sounds like it should be to me. Thank goodness I don't give any advice! I just keep learning more and more!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hahaha I know what you mean Kim! Patty your mare?

This is what was in my barn this morning at home apparently. Now gotta wait till tomorrow night to see the new one. My parents are not horse people so they aren't sure if it's a colt or filly yet...hopefully soon...last one was a girl for two days till they saw something hanging down lol


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 23, 2015)

One more pic of the very new baby! Consensus is that it's a filly... lol they have learn lots of horses since I left so hopefully they are right this time lol.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!!! Very cute. Let's see if they got it right this time


----------



## Kim P (Apr 23, 2015)

She is a beauty! She is solid black?

Yes Patty is my little mare. She had her baby without me.

For the first few hours my son told us she was a colt! His girlfriend came over and told us she was a filly!

Congratulations!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 23, 2015)

Lol Kim. I can just imagine people mistaking the umbilical stump for a boy part.


----------



## chandab (Apr 23, 2015)

That's why you look under the tail... One hole = boy, two = girl.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 23, 2015)

I laugh at clients who can't tell the gender of there cats. But they can be difficult I geuss


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yup, though I imagine she's actually a vary dark bay, her sire is a very dark bay as is my mare so I'd say this little one like will be as well. Lmao yeah exactly, but if your not a horse person hard to tell but that's what my mom looked at today and she says two so it's a filly...we think anyway.

Now semi unrelated, but mom says that she has blue eyes, I'm kinda thinking it's just the lighting they looked tinted blue, but how common is it to have a solid filly with blue eyes? I don't know what the dams parents were or the sires parents only that they are both both solid dark bays.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 23, 2015)

Some babies are born with blue eyes but turn brown over time. We have a buckskin splash colt that has crystal blue eyes. They will not change. The other colt (either silver black or silver smoky black) had light blue eye when born, but are changing over to brown.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 23, 2015)

If your babies eyes look like this colts, they will stay blue.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 23, 2015)

My mom took a picture to show me as I won't be home till tomorrow, but I haven't seen it yet. So technically she could keep the blue eyes, but they will have to be the bright steel blue almost white ones, darker ones likely won't stay? Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## chandab (Apr 23, 2015)

lkblazin said:


> I laugh at clients who can't tell the gender of there cats. But they can be difficult I geuss


Rather young cats can be hard to tell, especially if you don't know what you are looking for. Eventually, toms are obvious.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 23, 2015)

Rabbits are the hardest!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 23, 2015)

^ yeah I was thinking that to!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 23, 2015)

I had baby Rex rabbits a few weeks ago. I sexed them four times and I think it changed everytime what sex they were.


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 23, 2015)

I used to breed, not like for shows but to sell to locals for pets. It took us a lot of liters before we could get it right first try and be confident we were right! So hard to tell!

Also got the pic from my mom, if you zoom in a bit you can see her eyes, think they will stay? They almost look to dark to me but I really have no idea lol I'm.just curious and excited to get home tomorrow lol


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 23, 2015)

I can't tell. I only have my phone and can't zoom in enough. Maybe you'll get better pictures when you see her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 23, 2015)

I will definitely be able to see better tomorrow night! And get some pictures too.

And thanks!


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Those eyes look suspiciously light blue. If that's the case, they may stay blue. Many are born with bluish eyes that turn brown with age, but in my experience, most born with those light blue eyes many times stay blue.

She's beautiful!! Congratulations again!! Now you have to share updated pictures of this precious one as she grows!


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 23, 2015)

That's what magic said and what I have been reading! I didn't know that solid dark bays like her out of two also solid dark bays could even have blue eyes so I have been reading about it to learn. It must come from one of the grandparents or something I guess? Weird but I hope they stay! She will look pretty cool with light eyes and the dark body 

Thanks guys! Love her and haven't even met her! The older foal Emery is pretty happy to have a friend to I think lol


----------



## WinchesterGirl30 (Apr 24, 2015)

Finally home and got to see her for a little before it got dark. Looks like she might have weak ligaments in her legs as she's rocking back on the heal a fair bit at times but I assume that will change at they get stronger right? Going by what I remember reading on here. So here is a couple for her colour and her eyes. Thanks.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 24, 2015)

Its still hard to tell from that angle. Her eyes don't look crystal blue, nor are they the dark blue that changes to brown.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 25, 2015)

She's lovely , congratulations


----------



## Kim P (Apr 25, 2015)

I love her! Her eyes are pretty. I hope they stay blue for you.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 25, 2015)

Very cute


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2015)

She is lovely! And yes, exercise will help those legs strengthen and she should be "up" within the week. If her toes are too long, you can trim or rasp them a bit to help her get more upright, but she's looking just beautiful!! CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 25, 2015)

Such a cute little girl, Congratulations!!! I love her woolie legs, like she is wearing those furry "stay at home socks"!!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 25, 2015)

Awww, she's cute!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2015)

Many congratultions - what a cute little girl!


----------

